# Energiewandel und ein Aspekt der komplett unter geht



## Zombie (24 März 2021)

Hi, ich wollte man einen Gedanken, den ich schon eine lange Zeit mit mir rumtrage in den Raum werfen.
Im Zuge der aktuellen Debatte um Klima und Elektroautos Contra Verbrenner und so weiter kommt mir ein Aspekt komplett zu kurz. Als wäre er komplett unbekannt.

Der Gedanke ist etwas konfus und ich bin selbst nicht so ganz sicher ob man das verstehen kann. Ich schreib das einfach mal so hin.

Ich habe auf Youtube den Kanal Der Elektrotechniker https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHrBjgyy51_c0s_CYh8iizg gefunden.

In einem seiner Videos spricht er nebenbei davon, dass die Solarparks, die er wartet, bei zu hoher Sonneneinstrahlung abgeschaltet werden, weil das Netz dann überlastet würde. 30MW peak sind ne Menge Holz.
Klar, die Solaranlagen auf den Privaten Dächern, die sind direkt verdrahtet und können nicht abgeschaltet werden.
Zumindest das auf meinem Dach, geht vom Wechselrichter zum Zähler und dann direkt auf die Sammelschiene.
Meine Wärmepumpe hat dagegen so einen Schalter, über den der Energieversorger die Pumpe abschalten könnte.

Genauso wie Windparks/ Windräder. Ich wohne in einer relativ hügeligen Gegend, und sobald es hier tagsüber etwas heller wird, stehen die meisten Windräder. Kommt ne Wolke drehen sich ein paar mehr, aber sobald es wieder hell wird, trudeln die aus.

Das heißt ja dann wohl, dass wir so viel Kapazität zur Energieerzeugung haben, dass wir es sogar abschalten müssen um das Netz nicht zu zerstören.
Unsere Nachbarländer trennen schon ihre Netze, denn die Überproduktion aus Deutschland sorgt bei ihnen schon für Probleme.
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...ht-die-Grenze-fuer-deutschen-Strom-dicht.html

Andere nehmen uns den Strom gerne ab, denn wir müssen teilweise schon Geld bezahlen dass man uns den Strom überhaupt abnimmt.
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...wird an der,211 Stunden im negativen Bereich.

https://www.bhkw-infozentrum.de/faq...e-wie-haeufig-kommen-negative-strompreise-vor

Irgendwo kann ich mich erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass Frankreich, Belgien, Niederlande, Luxemburg und die Schweiz an solchen Tagen viel Energie abnehmen, bitte nagelt mich aber nicht drauf fest, das ist länger her und könnte genauso Einbildung sein.

Das heißt doch, wir haben mit den nicht abschaltbaren Energieerzeugern so viel Strom in unser Netz eingespeist, dass wir es selbst nicht verbrauchen können.

Warum machen wir dann nicht was mit der Energie, hier in Deutschland. Die Energie wird nicht produziert, aber man hätte die Kapazitäten da. Es entstünde also keine Kosten für irgendjemanden.
Man könnte z.B. Wasserstoff erzeugen. Das braucht Strom, den haben wir ja, sogar mehrere Megawatt. Den könnte man speichern und dann Nachts verbrennen um Wärme und Strom zu produzieren oder tagsüber in Ballungsräumen Nahverkehr auf Wasserstoffbasis zu betreiben.

Leider braucht man dazu auch Wasser. Und im Sommer fällt selbst der Rhein trocken, also wäre Wasser da Mangelware. Weiterhin gibt es Gegenden die sind weiter von großen Wasserspeichern weg sind, sodass man da nicht überall mit arbeiten kann.

Ne andere Idee ist es, CO2 aus der Luft zu holen. Das braucht ne Menge Energie, aber die haben wir ja, wird ja sogar abgeschaltet und nicht produziert.
Das CO2 könnte man dann unter der Erde speichern, geht auch mit Helium https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOy8Xjaa_o8

Oder man leitet es in Gewächshäuser https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63S0t4k_Glw 

Oder man macht Kraftstoff draus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOawGXRRJFY

Ja, ich weiß, das kostet ne Menge Energie, die Kapazitäten dafür haben wir aber doch da, wir nutzen sie doch nur nicht. 
Und Leute sagen auch, man sollte lieber aufhören Öl, Gas und Kohle zu verbrennen und lieber erneuerbare Energien nutzen, das ist auch richtig, aber der Wechsel von fossilen Energieträgern hin zu erneuerbaren geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Aber wir könnten heute schon CO2 aus der Umwelt holen, mit den freien Kapazitäten die wir in der Stromproduktion durch die ganzen Solarparks haben die man abschalten muss.
Wir könnten damit den Klimawandel verlangsamen und dann wenn wir mehr und mehr von fossilen Energieträgern wegkommen, könnten wir den Effekt ja vielleicht sogar umdrehen. Wir würden dann mehr CO2 aus der Umwelt holen, wie wir produzieren.

Klar hört sich das nach Zukunftsmusik an, aber man müsste einfach mal anfangen.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 März 2021)

> Klar, die Solaranlagen auf den Privaten Dächern, die sind direkt verdrahtet und können nicht abgeschaltet werden.



Das stimmt so nicht. Wechselrichter müssen seit geraumer Zeit ab einer nach dem Einschalten per Zufall generierten Netzfrequenzschwelle abschalten und schalten somit automatisch ab wenn zu viel Strom produziert wird.

Das Problem beim Wasserstoff erzeugen: Im Dauerbetrieb ist der Strompreis plus Wirkungsgrad zu teuer um wettbewerbsfähig zu sein (das mag sich mit entsprechend hoher CO2-Abgabe relativieren), wenn nur der überschüssige günstige Strom genutzt wird, lohnt sich die Investition in die Anlage nicht.


----------



## Zombie (24 März 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Wechselrichter müssen seit geraumer Zeit ab einer nach dem Einschalten per Zufall generierten Netzfrequenzschwelle abschalten und schalten somit automatisch ab wenn zu viel Strom produziert wird.


Das wusste ich nicht. Als die Anlage auf unserem Haus gebaut wurde war das sicherlich noch nicht so, das war die Sturm und Drang Zeit. Aber selbst dann ist das noch ne zusätzliche Quelle die man anzapfen könnte.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Wasserstoff erzeugen: Im Dauerbetrieb ist der Strompreis plus Wirkungsgrad zu teuer um wettbewerbsfähig zu sein (das mag sich mit entsprechend hoher CO2-Abgabe relativieren), wenn nur der überschüssige günstige Strom genutzt wird, lohnt sich die Investition in die Anlage nicht.


Es ist ja auch nur ne Lösung um die zu viel erzeugte oder gar nicht erzeugte Energie dann doch noch irgendwie zeitverzögert nutzbar zu machen. 
Wenn man den "lohnenden" Aspekt reinbringt, dann kann man das gleich vergessen. 
Es muss sich nicht lohnen, es soll helfen Nachts von den fossilen Energieträgern wegzukommen.


----------



## zako (24 März 2021)

Warum setzen wir nicht intelligente Stromzähler ein, die je nach aktuell verfügbare Leistung im Netz einen Strompreis berechnen. Vorhersagen für die nächsten zwei Stunden sollten auch möglich sein. Dann könnte ich per Smartphone den aktuellen Preis abfragen und entscheiden ob nun gewaschen usw wird. Man könnte auch die TK  Truhe <-18°C absenken usw...
Sogar eigene Speicher könnten dann interessant werden.


----------



## Zombie (24 März 2021)

@ Zako Das wäre sicherlich auch was.

Nochmal um den finanziellen Aspekt aufzugreifen.

Wenn ich jetzt ein Betreiber so eines Solarparks wäre und ich meinen Strom nicht loswerden würde, dann würde mir eine Wasserstoffanlage die Möglichkeit bieten, jetzt Strom zu nehmen, den ich anders nicht loswerden kann und ihn in Wasserstoff zu speichern. Dann Nachts, wenn der Strompreis wieder steigt, kann ich dann aus Wasserstoff Strom machen und ihn teuer verkaufen. Vielleicht sogar teurer wie ich ihn am Tag los werden könnte.

Zusätzlich kommt mir da gerade noch was
In seinem neuesten Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFM7o4HrHrA erzählt er von einer Renovierung dieses Parks, bei dem durch die besseren Module nun viele Racks leer sind. Für weitere Leistung liegt keine Einspeiseberechtigung vor und ein nahegelegener Einspeiseknoten für die zusätzliche Leistung wäre 6km weit weg.
Da wäre es doch finanziell sinnvoll die leeren Racks mit den alten, ausgetauschten Modulen zu füllen und damit dann dauerhaft Wasserstoff herzustellen, diesen dann Nachts als Strom und Fernwärme für die Häuser im Hintergrund zu verkaufen. So kann er seine Freiflächen gewinnbringend nutzen.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 März 2021)

zu der Hertz-Thematik:
https://www.bdew.de/media/documents/20130118_FAQ-Liste_50-2-Hz.pdf


----------



## vollmi (25 März 2021)

Ich denke in den nächsten zehn jahren wird es auch immer mehr autoakkus geben die in den stationären betrieb wechseln. Bei den grossen Herstellern hat sich ja gezeigt, dass die Akkus länger halten als erwartet. Trotzdem werden sie irgendwann für Autos zu geringe kapazität haben, aber noch mehr als ausreichend um die pv anlagen zu erweitern.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Nochmal um den finanziellen Aspekt aufzugreifen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt ein Betreiber so eines Solarparks wäre und ich meinen Strom nicht loswerden würde, dann würde mir eine Wasserstoffanlage die Möglichkeit bieten, jetzt Strom zu nehmen, den ich anders nicht loswerden kann und ihn in Wasserstoff zu speichern. Dann Nachts, wenn der Strompreis wieder steigt, kann ich dann aus Wasserstoff Strom machen und ihn teuer verkaufen. Vielleicht sogar teurer wie ich ihn am Tag los werden könnte.



Solch eine "Wasserstoffanlage" ist halt technisch so aufwändig, komplex und teuer, dass es sich nicht rechnet... zumindest nicht ohne Subventionen.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Warum setzen wir nicht intelligente Stromzähler ein, die je nach aktuell verfügbare Leistung im Netz einen Strompreis berechnen. Vorhersagen für die nächsten zwei Stunden sollten auch möglich sein. Dann könnte ich per Smartphone den aktuellen Preis abfragen und entscheiden ob nun gewaschen usw wird. Man könnte auch die TK  Truhe <-18°C absenken usw...
> Sogar eigene Speicher könnten dann interessant werden.



Meine Wallbox hat schon so ne Funktion zur Anbindung an Strombörsen.
Funktioniert aber bislang nur mit einem österreichischen Stromanbieter.

Das Thema „intelligentes Netz“ geistert schon x Jahre durch die Welt.
Hat nur bislang keiner richtig umgesetzt. Aber langsam kommt wieder etwas Bewegung.
Erste Hausgeräte bieten Funktionen dazu an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Solch eine "Wasserstoffanlage" ist halt technisch so aufwändig, komplex und teuer, dass es sich nicht rechnet... zumindest nicht ohne Subventionen.
> 
> Gruß



Ich glaube auch das da der Wille zur Umsetzung fehlt, zur Zeit kassiert der Staat
nur über Strompreis und CO2 Steuer und sagt das dieses Geld nicht reicht.
Aber seit Corona sind auf einmal aber Milliarden da. 
Der Preis den wir noch für das Klima und Wasser zahlen werden, wird Corona
verblassen lassen. Da kommt etwas auf uns zu was eine ganz andere Dimension 
hat!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Meine Wallbox hat schon so ne Funktion zur Anbindung an Strombörsen.
> Funktioniert aber bislang nur mit einem österreichischen Stromanbieter.
> 
> Das Thema „intelligentes Netz“ geistert schon x Jahre durch die Welt.
> ...



Ja, schade. Ich finde auch dass es hier enorm viel Potential gibt ( auch oder vor allem für CO² Einsparungen ).
Das einzigste was bei mir im Haus aktuell "intelligent" angesteuert wird ist meine Grundwasser Wärmepumpe.
Ich bekomme vom EVU einen potentialfreien Kontakt zur Verfügung gestellt, schalte die WP dann im NT ein. ( und bezahle soweit ich mich erinnere
1-2 Cent weniger pro KWH )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, schade. Ich finde auch dass es hier enorm viel Potential gibt ( auch für CO² Einsparungen ).
> Das einzigste was bei mir im Haus aktuell "intelligent" angesteuert wird ist meine Grundwasser Wärmepumpe.
> Ich bekomme vom EVU einen Potentialfreien Kontakt zur Verfügung gestellt ( und bezahle soweit ich mich erinnere
> 1-2 Cent weniger pro KWH )



1-2 Cent ist zu wenig an Ersparnis, dafür ist die Anschaffung einer Wärmepumpe zu hoch.
So kann man keine richtigen Anreize schaffen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 1-2 Cent ist zu wenig an Ersparnis, dafür ist die Anschaffung einer Wärmepumpe zu hoch.
> So kann man keine richtigen Anreize schaffen.



Das würde ich nicht sagen, ich bin mit meiner WP sehr zufrieden. Sie war in der Anschaffung nicht viel teurer als eine Gastherme,
dafür habe ich aber auch keinen Kaminanschluss in den Keller bauen müssen und ich muss keinen Kaminkehrer bezahlen.
Die monatlichen Heizkosten liegen für mein EFH niedriger als für meine 3 Zimmer Wohnung davor. Und 4000€ Zuschuss von der Bafa gab es auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

Weiterer Vorteil ( zumindest an meiner WP ). Ich kann Sie komplett im Notbetrieb betreiben. D.h. wenn einmal alle Stricke reißen und im tiefsten Winter
die Steuerung ausfällt, so kann ich immer noch Warmwasser für FBH und Brauch per Heizstäbe und Thermostatregelung erzeugen ( auch wenn dies
natürlich teurer ist aber ich kann immerhin komplett weiterheizen )


----------



## Zombie (25 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil ( zumindest an meiner WP ). Ich kann Sie komplett im Notbetrieb betreiben. D.h. wenn einmal alle Stricke reißen und im tiefsten Winter
> die Steuerung ausfällt, so kann ich immer noch Warmwasser für FBH und Brauch per Heizstäbe und Thermostatregelung erzeugen ( auch wenn dies
> natürlich teurer ist aber ich kann immerhin komplett weiterheizen )



Das sollte man aber nur als Notlösung nutzen. In 2019 war unsere Wärmepumpe auch ausgefallen und wir mussten 3 Wochen im Januar mit Heizstab heizen. Dann kam die Nachzahlung von ~1300€.
Im Jahr 2020 wurde dann unsere monatliche Rate auf 400€ gelegt, nur dass man uns ~3000€ am Ende des Jahres wieder zurück überwiesen hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Das sollte man aber nur als Notlösung nutzen.



Natürlich sollte man dies nur im Notfall nutzen. Aber lieber zahle ich nach als dass ich eine oder zwei Woche lang keine Heizung habe.
Und in dem Falle müsste ich mir auch Heizradiatoren / Bauheizung holen damit mein Haus nicht auskühlt. Und somit ebenso mit
einer Nachzahlung rechnen.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 März 2021)

Autoakku nur bei entsprechendem Stromüberschuss zu laden ist bei der aktuellen Akku-Kapazität nur bedingt sinnvoll wenn man jeden Tage eine gewisse Strecke zur Arbeit und zurück hat.



> dafür habe ich aber auch keinen Kaminanschluss in den Keller bauen müssen und ich muss keinen Kaminkehrer bezahlen.


der kommt bei mir sowieso wegen dem Schwedenofen. Und dann brauch ich auch keine Heizstäbe wenn die Heizung ausfällt, zur Not läuft der Schwedenofen auch mal ein paar Tage am Stück.

Bei der WP stören mich 2 Dinge: sie machen Lärm und sie sind normalerweise in Verbindung mit kontrollierter Be- und Entlüftung. Eine solche mag ich nicht haben weil ich weiß wie die Kanäle nach ein paar Jahren aussehen, ein Paradies für Keime und Bakterien.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

Ich habe eine Grundwasser Wärmepumpe, die ist leiser als ein Kühlschrank und es gibt keine Be- und Entlüftungskanäle. Sie steht bei mir im Keller, es gibt kein Außengerät ( die finde ich auch zu laut und nervig )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2021)

Schwedenofen finde ich natürlich auch toll aber wir haben ein Klavier. Daher konnte ich keinen montieren, zu große Temperaturschwankungen verstimmen das Klavier


----------



## Krumnix (26 März 2021)

Ich hab mal ein Konzept aufgestellt, wo ein kompletter Parkplatz mit Windenergie um 40cm gehoben werden soll. 
Wind ist meist Nachts oder im Winter da und auf den Dächern von großen Kaufhäusern ist immer was da.
Tagsüber brauchen die Kaufhäuser dann mehr Energie und der Parkplatz senkt sich. 
Auch das Gewicht der Autos kommt positiv dazu.
Das System läuft über hydraulischen Zylinder und Aggregate. 
Damit kann man einen Wirkungsgrad des Speicherung auf dem Papier von 98% erreichen.
Die Investition ist jedoch recht hoch. Lohnt sich daher erst nach 10 Jahren.
Wartung ist recht gering und Effizienz ändert sich in den 10 Jahren nicht.


----------



## zako (26 März 2021)

Wie schwer ist denn so ein Parkplatz?
Beispiel: 1000 Tonnen ==> W = m * g * h = 1000000kg * 9,81m/s² * 0,4m = 3924kJ = 1,09 kWh?


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Auch das Gewicht der Autos kommt positiv dazu.


Auch der Mehrverbrauch der Autos kommt "positiv" dazu, um tagsüber 40 cm mehr Höhe zu erklimmen und als potenzielle Energie zu speichern, um sie beim Ausfahren nutzlos zu verbraten. Das ist HighTech-Wege- bzw. ParkLagerei!


----------



## ducati (26 März 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist denn so ein Parkplatz?
> Beispiel: 1000 Tonnen ==> W = m * g * h = 1000000kg * 9,81m/s² * 0,4m = 3924kJ = 1,09 kWh?



Da fällt mir glatt doch was anderes ein 

Die Autos fahren nach oben in nem Parkhaus und werden dort abgestellt. Innerhalt einer Stunde werden die abgesenkt, wodurch Elektroenergie gewonnen wird. Der Fahrer kann dann unten im Parkhaus sein Auto wieder abholen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schwedenofen finde ich natürlich auch toll aber wir haben ein Klavier. Daher konnte ich keinen montieren, zu große Temperaturschwankungen verstimmen das Klavier


Verstimmte Klaviere brennen wohl nicht so gut  ?


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Verstimmte Klaviere brennen wohl nicht so gut  ?


Durch Deinen Gedankengang werden die Besitzer/Benutzer des Klaviers nur zusätzlich noch verstimmt, Dagobert!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 März 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Konzept aufgestellt, wo ein kompletter Parkplatz mit Windenergie um 40cm gehoben werden soll.
> Wind ist meist Nachts oder im Winter da und auf den Dächern von großen Kaufhäusern ist immer was da....



Folgenden Ansatz finde ich auch interessant ( weil wartungs- und verschleißfreier, Speicher erweiterbar... )
http://energieblogger.at/vergiss-batterien-netzfern-mit-druckluft-energiespeicher_1522.html


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> http://energieblogger.at/vergiss-batterien-netzfern-mit-druckluft-energiespeicher_1522.html


Leider habe ich den dortigen Satz "Leider sind große CAES-Anlagen sehr energieeffizient." nicht verstanden.

Aber die Abbildung ...


... weckt Hoffnungen ... ist schon direkt in der vertrauten 3Phasen-Variante angedacht!!!


----------



## JSEngineering (26 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den dortigen Satz "Leider sind große CAES-Anlagen sehr energieeffizient." nicht verstanden.



Da muß ich Dir zustimmen.
Zum einen: je größer die Maschine, desto effizienter das System.
Zum Anderen: Warum bitte ist Druckluft im Unternehmen die teuerste Energie!? Dann kann ich vermutlich doch besser Wasserstoff erzeugen (geht auch in vielen Kleinstanlagen  ).


----------



## Krumnix (26 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auch der Mehrverbrauch der Autos kommt "positiv" dazu, um tagsüber 40 cm mehr Höhe zu erklimmen und als potenzielle Energie zu speichern, um sie beim Ausfahren nutzlos zu verbraten. Das ist HighTech-Wege- bzw. ParkLagerei!



Wer sagt, dass man die 40cm hochfahren muss? Ganz "oben" kann ja auch in Straßenhöhe sein.


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann kann ich vermutlich doch besser Wasserstoff erzeugen (geht auch in vielen Kleinstanlagen  ).


Viele kleinste, dezentrale KnallGasExlosiönchen ("Sturm im WasserGlas"?) wären mir auch sympathischer als eine grosse, zentrale ... 

PS:


Krumnix schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass man die 40cm hochfahren muss? Ganz "oben" kann ja auch in Straßenhöhe sein.


Das sagt doch niemand, war nur ein Beispiel, 40 cm mehr an Höhe erklimmen beim RausFahren verbraucht genauso mehr Energie.

Ich würde auf einen solchen Parkplatz nur abends vor dem WindkraftLiften drauffahren und nur morgens nach dem Liften wieder rausfahren.
Aber der (Kaufhaus-)Parkplatz darf nachts sicherlich nicht benutzt werden?


----------



## JSEngineering (26 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich würde auf einen solchen Parkplatz nur abends vor dem WindkraftLiften drauffahren und nur morgens nach dem Liften wieder rausfahren.



Richten sich dann eigentlich die Parkgebühren nach der Parkplatzlage? Wenn ich während des Hebens drauf stehe und vor dem Senken runterfahre, habe ich den Betreiber ja nur Energiekosten verursacht = Höhere Parkgebühren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2021)

Was ist den mit diesen Energiespeicherturm, den die Schweizer bauen wollen?

https://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/tessin...zur-speicherung-erneuerbarer-energie/45396114

Warum kann man das eigentlich nicht im kleinen bei jeden Windkraftwerk einbauen?


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum kann man das eigentlich nicht im kleinen bei jeden Windkraftwerk einbauen?


Von Krumnix abgeguckt! Ein schwebender SpeicherParkplatz ist doch nichts anderes, als ein BetonBlock. Aber die 60 m sind wesentlich beeindruckender als 40 cm, jedenfalls für nicht schwindelfreie Parker. ;-)

Das Windkraftwerk könnte man doch gleich so bauen, dass es sich selbst per Windkraft hochschraubt ...


----------



## Krumnix (26 März 2021)

Der Parkplatz hat diverse Vorteile. Unnötig lange Wege zum Verbraucher ist einer davon. Auch ist die Anfälligkeit recht niedrig. Mit einem 40 Stellplätze großen Parkplatz ist bei 40cm eine Energiespeicherung von 100KWh möglich. Zwar wenig, wenn man bedenkt, was heutige Akkus in Autos schon können, aber das System ist ja nur auf dem Papier aktuell.
Jedoch ist die Umweltbelastung und die wohl für 50 Jahre nahezu Wartungsfreie und in dieser Zeit ohne Verlust "unendliche" Ladung/Entladung weitaus effizienter.

Der Turm aus der Schweiz hat halt nur einen Sinn und nutzt sonst niemanden zusätzlich was. Auch kann es schnell zu einer Abschaltung kommen, wenn zuviel Wind da ist.
Zu guter Letzt generiert das System auch einen recht hohen Eigenenergiebedarf (Brücke vor/zurückfahren).


----------



## vollmi (26 März 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Der Turm aus der Schweiz hat halt nur einen Sinn und nutzt sonst niemanden zusätzlich was. Auch kann es schnell zu einer Abschaltung kommen, wenn zuviel Wind da ist.
> Zu guter Letzt generiert das System auch einen recht hohen Eigenenergiebedarf (Brücke vor/zurückfahren).



Gäbs doch nur etwas was man irgendwo hochpumpen könnte und wieder durch Turbinen runterfliessen lassen könnte.


----------



## Heinileini (27 März 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gäbs doch nur etwas was man irgendwo hochpumpen könnte und wieder durch Turbinen runterfliessen lassen könnte.


Gibt's doch schon längst. Soll aber durch den KlimaUmschwung sehr selten und kostbar werden und wird auch für die Produktion von Wasserstoff dringend benötigt.


----------



## ducati (27 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Gibt's doch schon längst. Soll aber durch den KlimaUmschwung sehr selten und kostbar werden und wird auch für die Produktion von Wasserstoff dringend benötigt.



Man kann ja an allen Symptomen rumdocktern. Aber wenn manns bis zu Ende denkt, gibts einfach viel zu viele Menschen auf der Erde. Mit immer weiter steigendem Konsumbedarf...

Meine Meinung!


----------



## zako (27 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Da fällt mir glatt doch was anderes ein
> 
> Die Autos fahren nach oben in nem Parkhaus und werden dort abgestellt. Innerhalt einer Stunde werden die abgesenkt, wodurch Elektroenergie gewonnen wird. Der Fahrer kann dann unten im Parkhaus sein Auto wieder abholen



Das Problem ist nur, dass ein Auto v.a. mit Verbrennungsmotor deutlich mehr Energie zum Hochfahren braucht  als zurückgewonnen würde. Rechne doch mal aus wieviel 100m das Auto hochgefahren werden muss damit Du nur mal eine kWh  potentielle Energie hättest.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 März 2021)

Ich bin mal gespannt wenn die grosse Braunkohlmeiler vom Netzt gehen.. Bei viele Industrie Kraftwerken rüsten wir Minutenreserve nach. Verwsltet durch die EVU. Eine schnelle Reaktion bei Bedarfsänderung.


----------



## ducati (27 März 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass ein Auto v.a. mit Verbrennungsmotor deutlich mehr Energie zum Hochfahren braucht  als zurückgewonnen würde. Rechne doch mal aus wieviel 100m das Auto hochgefahren werden muss damit Du nur mal eine kWh  potentielle Energie hättest.



Ja, aber den Kraftstoff bezahlt der Autofahrer und den Strom bekommt der Parkhausbetreiber😂

Das ganze war nicht ganz ernst gemeint 😉


----------



## jensemann (23 November 2021)

Ich bin letztens über https://polarnightenergy.fi/ gestolpert. Ein, wie ich finde, geniales und vergleichsweise preisgünstiges Speichermedium. 
Der überschüssige Strom kann unabhängig vom Standort in Wärme umgewandelt und in Sand gespeichert werden. Die Rückführung in Elektroenergie ist sicher mit zu großen Verlusten behaftet. Aber durch die mögliche langfristige Speicherung der Wärme kann diese in der kalten Jahreszeit zum Heizen benutzt werden bzw für die Warmwasserproduktion verwendet werden.


----------



## Benjamin (25 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Folgenden Ansatz finde ich auch interessant ( weil wartungs- und verschleißfreier, Speicher erweiterbar... )
> http://energieblogger.at/vergiss-batterien-netzfern-mit-druckluft-energiespeicher_1522.html



Leider auch nicht ohne seine Tücken. Beim Verdichten entsteht sehr viel Abwärme -> muss man kühlen. Beim Entspannen entsteht sehr viel Kälteleistung -> muss man erhitzen. Daher sind größere Druckluftspeicher oft mit Gaskraftwerken (kein Witz) kombiniert, wo man die entspannte Luft dann erhitzen kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gäbs doch nur etwas was man irgendwo hochpumpen könnte und wieder durch Turbinen runterfliessen lassen könnte.


Das Problem ist.wohin. Speicherbecker zerstören die Natur 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jensemann (1 Dezember 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das Problem ist.wohin. Speicherbecker zerstören die Natur 🤷‍♂️


Pumpspeicherkraftwerke gibt es schon einige, die sind aber stark vom vorherrschenden Gelände abhängig. Hier auf dem flachen Land machts natürlich keinen Sinn, in den Mittelgebirgen mit entsprechenden Höhenunterschieden allerdings schon. 
Die Zerstörung der Natur hält sich meines Wissens nach in Grenzen. Es wird ja nichts zubetoniert und versiegelt sondern mit einem Gewässer auch neuer Lebensraum erschaffen.


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke gibt es schon einige, die sind aber stark vom vorherrschenden Gelände abhängig. Hier auf dem flachen Land machts natürlich keinen Sinn, in den Mittelgebirgen mit entsprechenden Höhenunterschieden allerdings schon.
> Die Zerstörung der Natur hält sich meines Wissens nach in Grenzen. Es wird ja nichts zubetoniert und versiegelt sondern mit einem Gewässer auch neuer Lebensraum erschaffen.


Man könnte die Tagebaugruben nutzen


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2021)

Ein Aspekt bei dem ganzen Thema ist, dass jetzt zig innovative Startups mit ganz tollen Ideen aus dem Boden kriechen.
Es werden Anleger abgezockt und danach zieht die Karawane weiter.
Früher waren es Goldminen, dann Biotech, dann seltene Erden und jetzt Wasserstoff und erneuerbare Energien.
In dem Umfeld gute, vernünftige Ideen zu entdecken und zu fördern ist schwierig.


----------



## ducati (1 Dezember 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke gibt es schon einige, die sind aber stark vom vorherrschenden Gelände abhängig. Hier auf dem flachen Land machts natürlich keinen Sinn, in den Mittelgebirgen mit entsprechenden Höhenunterschieden allerdings schon.
> Die Zerstörung der Natur hält sich meines Wissens nach in Grenzen. Es wird ja nichts zubetoniert und versiegelt sondern mit einem Gewässer auch neuer Lebensraum erschaffen.


Naja, man stelle sich einen coolen wilden glasklaren Gebirgsbach vor, wo Forellen und Lachse munter auf und ab schwimmen. Da kommt jetzt ne 50m hohe Staumauer ins Tal... Nix mehr mit munter auf und ab...

Den coolen Gebirgsbach gibts dann auch nicht mehr, stattdessen sammeln sich die Sedimente im Stausee...

Es gibt eigentlich garkeine Eingriffe in die Natur, die keine schädlichen Auswirkungen haben...


----------



## Benjamin (2 Dezember 2021)

Wobei die meisten Pumpspeicherwerke eigentlich einen relativ kleinen Abdruck in der Natur hinterlassen. Die Vorstellung, dass dort hunderte Meter hohe Staumauern gezogen und ganze Täler geflutet werden, trifft eher bei konventionellen Wasserkraftwerken zu.

Für ein Pumpspeicherwerk braucht man ein Oberbecken, ein Unterbecken und am besten möglichst viele Meter Höhenunterschied zwischen den beiden. Die Oberbecken sind dabei meistens künstlich angelegte Seen. Das Unterbecken meistens ein bestehender Flusslauf, der etwas aufgestaut wird.

Das eine solche Anlage keinerlei Eingriff in die Natur verlangt, ist natürlich auch klar.

Beispiele hier sind Vianden (Luxemburg) oder Goldistal (Deutschland).


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Goldisthal wurde noch zu DDR-Zeiten geplant/genehmigt... Sowas krigst Du heutzutage in Deutschhland nur sehr schwer durch...


----------



## Heinileini (2 Dezember 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Das eine solche Anlage keinerlei Eingriff in die Natur verlangt, ist natürlich auch klar.


----------



## jensemann (2 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Goldisthal wurde noch zu DDR-Zeiten geplant/genehmigt... Sowas krigst Du heutzutage in Deutschhland nur sehr schwer durch...


Es wurde geplant, begonnen und gestoppt. Erst nach der Übernahme wurde es durch westliche Unternehmen gebaut und trotz Klage des BUND bzw zogen die "Naturschützer" gegen 7Mio DM die Klage zurück.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Das eine solche Anlage keinerlei Eingriff in die Natur verlangt, ist natürlich auch klar.





> Der Berggipfel wurde abgetragen, um dieses Becken zu schaffen.



Quelle:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpspeicherwerk_Goldisthal


----------



## Benjamin (2 Dezember 2021)

Die Einwände nehme ich an. Finde aber einen See, der um +-35 cm Schwankt und einen abgetragenen Berggipfel nicht ansatzweise an als Argument gegen solche Projekte.

Gefühlt - auf meiner Seite - gibt es bei solchen Infrastrukturprojekten kaum Aussicht auf Umsetzung in Deutschland. Da stimme ich zu.
Wiederum gefühlt - auf meiner Seite - lassen sich Projekte wie 'das neue Einkaufzentrum' vor den Toren der Stadt mit ähnlichem oder gar größerem Flächenverbrauch aber oft umsetzen und werden meist noch bejubelt.

Es gilt hier wie bei vielen Sachen das Prinzip NIMBY - not in my back-yard

Jeder will Energiewende, besser Strassen, bessere Stromnetze, mehr Windkraft, ... aber nicht in bei mir daheim


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Die Einwände nehme ich an. Finde *aber einen See, der um +-35 cm Schwankt* und einen abgetragenen Berggipfel nicht ansatzweise an als Argument gegen solche Projekte.


Die Pegeländerung am Goldisthal Oberbecken beträgt 24,7 Meter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> und einen abgetragenen Berggipfel nicht ansatzweise an als Argument gegen solche Projekte.


Das kommt halt immer darauf an wo man selber wohnt.
( Und welches Verhältnis man zur Tierwelt/Natur hat )


----------



## Benjamin (2 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kommt halt immer darauf an wo man selber wohnt.



Eben - NIMBY


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kommt halt immer darauf an wo man selber wohnt.


Für mich konkret eigentlich nicht unbedingt.

In Deutschland findet sich aber immer jemand der klagt. Und bei Tesla z.B. klagen nicht die Anwohner sondern irgendwer der sich warum auch immer profilieren will.

Ich stehe eher auf dem Standpunkt, dass solch ein Projekt in seiner Gesamtheit logisch nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll ist.

Ein Pumpspeicherwerk in Deutschland wo eh nur Nutzwald rumsteht ist halt weniger problematisch als in Croatien an einem der letzten ursprünglichen Flüsse Europas.


----------



## Funky (2 Dezember 2021)

Pumpspeicherkraftwerke kann man auch im flachen Gelände bauen. Da wo es stillgelegte Bergwerke gibt. 
Als unteres Becken nimmt man die freien Räume im alten Bergwerk und oben errichtet man einen See. 
Im Ruhrgebiet lag die Kohle bei 1200m Tiefe. Da kann man schon ein par MWh speichern.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Dezember 2021)

Funky schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke kann man auch im flachen Gelände bauen. Da wo es stillgelegte Bergwerke gibt.
> Als unteres Becken nimmt man die freien Räume im alten Bergwerk und oben errichtet man einen See.
> Im Ruhrgebiet lag die Kohle bei 1200m Tiefe. Da kann man schon ein par MWh speichern.
> 
> Harald



Das war auch mal im Ruhrgebiet die Überlegung, wurde aber verworfen. Ich meine dazu gab es auch eine Studie. Es waren Bedenken, dass durch das Fluten der alten Bergwerke diverse Hinterlassenschaften aus dem Altbergbau von dort unten ins Grundwasser und somit in die Trinkwasserschichten nach oben gelangen. Wie in den 50er, 60er und 70er Jahren mit diversen Flüssigkeiten wie Öle, Trafoöle umgegangen wurde dürfte bekannt sein. Aber die Chance ist vertan, wenn ein Bergwerk erst einmal aufgegeben wurde, lässt es sich nicht wieder aufwältigen. Und im Ruhrgebiet ist alles dicht, letztes Bergwerk in Ibbenbüren ist zuletzt geschlossen worden.


----------

